# My friends site



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I hope this isn't spam, but I've been friends with the guy's on universityofjeep.ca since they started it , it's a great site for jeep info. My nickname is Roadrash...Some guy's get sick of me talking about snowplowing stuff, so come on and post some wheeling trips or any cool modifications you have done to your jeeps.


----------

